# yet another bodykit question



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

damn there are a lot of these type questions.
im definately goin gtr front bumper. (no fender flaires)
and possible drift rear.
sideskirts: it would be nice if i could mold em in so probably not gonna go with erebuni gtr skirts.








what are those? and are they available for the sentra? (*pic courtesy of dryboy*)








what are these? they kind of look like the ones in pic above. says they're available AND for 2 dr or 4dr b-14.

or jdm buddy club. (sorry i lost my link. mayber someone else will post a pic of the buddy club skirts.

ive already talked to 1CLNB14 about it, now what are the rest of your opinions?

drift rear even with sideskirts 
sideskirts even with front bumper.

yeah. i know there's a ton of these types of threads. i did a search but i don't know a damn thing about those sideskirts and that's my biggest obstacle. ive even considered just using skirts from a similar car and moddin em. id like to work with what's available for the sentra. skirt selection really kind of sucks though. 
bleah. well TIA.......again.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that is a custom black widow side made to fit the sentra, I think scortchin 200sx did it (maybe wrong)... they would FIT a sentra, but would look funny because they flow for the longer door length of the 200sx... I believe the buddy club sides are nice, as well as M3's, you should look into those both, they both flow nicely in relation to it being for a 4 door car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, the top ones are custom. 
You could get the 4 door black widow skirts, and have them custom fit...
The second pic shows the Omega (2door only) skirts.

I also think the Buddy Club, or M3 skirts would look nice with the set up you are thinking about running.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

xt_out

Are you serious about the drift style rear? I have one in my garage that I am trying to get rid of. I just changed my body kit. I use to have a full drift kit on my SE-L. Now I have 3 different kits on my car. Let me know if you are still interested in the drift rear and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

se_limited is a good seller, I've baught stock front and rear bumper as well as side skirts off him


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

gez, i dunno if im ready to make a committment. man. what a choice. ive never seen ANY of these kits in person. this sii a sure toughie.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I met se_limited in person a few weeks ago.
Nice guy, nice car. 

se_limited, I think you told me this before, but is your Drift kit from Street Weapon, or importfan/GTP?


----------

